# Summit R/C Raceway 1st Annual Fall Classic



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Join us for the first annual fall classic Friday October 26th.

Check out flyer for details.

Feel free to contact us with any questions.

We look forward to a great turnout!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

wish i could come...but thats the weekend of the halloween classic...how far do the trophys go down??...top 1-3??


----------



## martini13 (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed NO usgt?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes. Top 1-3

We haven't seen much of a usgt turnout. We will certainly run them if we get 3 or more. We would do prizes for them as opposed to trophies, being we didn't offer the class.

Should be a really fun event.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Why don't you run on Sunday,some people can't get away to run on Friday night.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This is our regular scheduled race night and it is when most are used to running onroad at summit.

We will be having trophy races that are on Saturday and Sunday.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't forget, tonight is our fall classic race.

Give us a call if you are running late and we will put you in.


----------

